# Help identify dog breed ...



## HeyTeacher

Two young dogs were dumped in my neighborhood and ran wild for months before we were able to catch them.  They are definitely hunting dogs, but I don't know what kind.  The black and white weighs 32 lbs, the butterfinger is 39.  Any ideas?


----------



## yelladog

left is a beagle, possibly a beagle mix. right is a sooner


----------



## HeyTeacher

We think they are sisters.  Litter mates.  Could that be possible?


----------



## HeyTeacher

I've never heard of a sooner.


----------



## joey1919

Sooner is another word for mut. I think they are litter mates too


----------



## HeyTeacher

Some jerk dumped them on our street.  They had it rough for months.  Terrified of people, half starved.  We brought them in, fed them (a lot), got them spayed, vetted, etc.  Now looking to get them adopted out so it helps to know a breed.


----------



## joey1919

Well that's a good thing you've done. I would call them hound mixes.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Looks like they got some pointer in em!


----------



## rvick

A sooner is sooner one as the other. Good looking pups. My rescue is finding wounded deer for us at 10 months old. We have no idea what he is. A wonder dog...We wonder what he is.


----------



## redman2006

Look like litter mates.  Every pup in a litter can have a different daddy depending on how friendly momma was.  

Some hound or pointer in there I would guess based on the pictures.


----------



## Steve08

shakey gizzard said:


> Looks like they got some pointer in em!<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Yeah, absolutely...


----------



## Clifton Hicks

These are English coon hounds. redtick and a bluetick. They could easily have come from the same litter.


----------



## redtickmountain

Clifton is correct. 
These are definitely coonhounds. A Red Tick and Blue Tick.


----------



## kikkup

Clifton Hicks said:


> These are English coon hounds. redtick and a bluetick. They could easily have come from the same litter.


Yup that they are


----------



## drawedback

Those are not coonhounds, the ears are way too short, and there is no such thing as a black English coonhound, blueticks are BLUE.


----------



## 280bst

Two good looking mutts ain't  a thing wrong with mutt's the 1 on the right I think has bird dog in her can't think of the breed but has the same speckling on it's legs that one does Who ever said the left one has beagle in it I believe is right. Don't think coon dog is in the mix coon dog has longer ears and bigger feet then those do. Any kid would be proud to take them I think Good Luck


----------



## Ihunt

If you really want to know your get can do a DNA test and the breakdown will tell you exactly what they are.

I would just called them yard dogs.


----------



## karen936

I don't think blue tick my avatar is a blue tick


----------



## karen936

nice looking though


----------



## specialk

I would call them ''hound mix'' in your ad to adopt.....pat on the back to you friend, it is a good thing you are doing.....


----------



## NCHillbilly

For 100% positive sure not English coonhounds, I've owed enough of them over the years. Those look like some type of hound crossed with some kind of pointer to me. They should either point coons or tree quail.


----------



## EuroTech

Heinz 57


----------



## mattuga

NCHillbilly said:


> For 100% positive sure not English coonhounds, I've owed enough of them over the years. Those look like some type of hound crossed with some kind of pointer to me. They should either point coons or tree quail.



Hahaha!  Agreed on the hound and English pointer, heavy dose of pointer I think if they aren't full grown.  Reading their faces the one on the right looks like it wants to do work.  It is pure speculation but someone might have had their hunting dog bred on accident by an unwanted male hound/mutt.  Awful what someone who you thought were good people will do to a litter like that.


----------



## antharper

I'd say beagle and pointer cross , good thing u are doing , I'd bet they would make a good trailing dog or just a good loyal pet , good luck finding them a home!


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like the one on the right has some birdog in it. Either way you have done a good thing. The last dog I will ever have, was a drop off. He was mostly walker and after getting him over the trauma of the obvious abuse he had been subjected too he became my best friend. RIP Odell.


----------



## blood on the ground

Both are good looking pups


----------



## wobin

NCHillbilly said:


> For 100% positive sure not English coonhounds, I've owed enough of them over the years. Those look like some type of hound crossed with some kind of pointer to me. They should either point coons or tree quail.


Or both. But probably good at biscuit eating.


----------



## jimbo4116

Both have some speckling on legs, same shape head.  Might be litter mates.  Same mamma different papa.


----------

